# Spots for night fishing.



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I wanna do a little night fishing tonight, no boat. Any suggestions? I'm not really looking to target a specific fish, just looking for something to tug on my line.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Fifty looks and no bites, I sure hope that my fishing goes better than this thread. 

I guess I'm just going to try the foot of the GB side of Sikes. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have no real good spits from land with out trespassing. You would need a kayak or boat sorry. Wish I could be more help!
Chad


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

i would suggest sammy's....


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have heard that people get into Reds, etc. off the jetties at night but have never tried them here but have heard that more than once.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

try chicken bone beach for some of them slot reds.


----------

